# No BYC! No CHOCOLATE!



## wolftracks (Jan 11, 2012)

In about 5 minutes I'm going to make fudge!

Nifty I'm gonna have to charge you for a gym membership! 

OK I could already use one, but figure this was a good way to go and we could settle outta court!

:bun


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 11, 2012)

I couldn't get the thought of this out of my head once I posted it.

My true BYC friends would have stopped me. But they didn't!

Guess who started making fudge at 2:30am???


----------



## Fierlin (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweet! I've recently done a bit of baking myself too, although it was only my infamously flavourless biscuits, that have been described as the perfect "coffee dunker".


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh this was so bad to do.


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 11, 2012)

OH thank GOD it's up. I was trying to think of something else to cook!


----------

